# Looking to but a New boat - need help in trying to decided



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing really. Lowe is a very good boat. I just liked the price and layout of the Tracker. Like I said before, I really can't see much difference in quality in any major brand.


----------



## Yukon165 (Dec 29, 2010)

phd265 said:


> Years ago, the difference in boat specs and quality and performance was obvious. But as time has progressed the difference is marginal at best. I think Lund's are over rated personallly. Every boat rides differently and I sure miss my fiberglass boat vs my current aluminum pop can boat. But I bought a Lund because of the re-sale value alone. And I will be making money or not loosing hardly a cent on my resale because of the initial deal I got in the 1st place. If you think your going to have the boat for a long time, get a new one. If 5 years or fewer is a possibility get a used newer boat. I cant tell you how many times people invest in a new boat and think of all the possibilities on how they want to rig the toy, and then after 2 years of owning the boat....they jsut dont have the time to use it anymore and end up selling it. There are a lot of nice hardly used boats out there, just for that reason. Something to think about. If your aiming for a Lund, get a newly used Lund in states such as Minnesota, or Wisconsin....they are sold a bit cheaper and worth the drive to bring it back into Michigan. Thats what I did and ended up saving a good 4-5 grand on my used boat. If your looking for a tiller, I would highly suggest the pro guide series. Do not bother with impact, fury, .......pro guide 1675 tiller..my uncle has....Im 6 foot 3, 240lbs and have stood on the very edge of the boat...it does not sway or tip at all. Alumacrafts are junk. They have their floating insulation crap above the boards and not below.
> 
> my .02 cents.
> 
> jeff


Alumacrafts are junk???????? Ummm, ok. The (floating insulation crap) for your information is above and below the boards. I own one, and am very happy with it. I purchased it over a Lund and Crestliner in the same size and style because I got more boat for my money. It is only a 16'er with a 40hp but it surely not junk. And no my (widdle) feeling's are'nt hurt. My next boat will be a LUND with a 115 tiller.


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had about every brand out there in the last 40+yrs. I wouldn't call any of them junk. The only one that tested my limits is a Century with an OMC electric lift/trim. Now that was junk, but not the boat. They all have their issues at times. I've also had several motorhomes. Don't get me started on the poor quality of those. :sad:


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

I didnt mean 'junk' as in trash....my meant junk in comparable to other boats. Yes you get more for your money up front but not in return. Why spend that kind of money on a toy and the value of resale is crap compred to other boats on the market? Compare the price paid vs price sold for after 5 years of use between all models and see what comes up on top. Buy a Lund. Happy hunting.


----------



## Yukon165 (Dec 29, 2010)

Leadchuckr, look at Walleye central. They have a used boats classified section with a ton of boats for sale. Maybe you will find somthing in your price range like an overpriced lund or a junk alumacraft LMAO. Really this time of the year people are selling boats cheaper than in the spring time. Good luck and let us all know what you buy.


----------



## leadchuckr (Oct 28, 2011)

I really want a new boat - I have always had used boats which have all been good boats - its just this time I am able to buy new - so thats the route I am looking at - think I am going to buy the Polar Kraft Fontier 179WT its bigger and wider than the other boats in the same class and I really like their layout and design - now all that seems to do is pick the stupid color.

p.s. is it just me or does all the aluminum boat manufactures suck at console design compared the fiberglass boats that build fish finders into the console along with cool looking gauges and switch panels - just wondering?


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

chamookman said:


> I'm a Lund Guy - When they start welding tractor trailers & airplanes, I'd think about a welded boat (there's a reason they don't !). My .02


 
When airplanes start hiting logs and rocks and still fly il switch


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

leadchuckr said:


> I really want a new boat - I have always had used boats which have all been good boats - its just this time I am able to buy new - so thats the route I am looking at - think I am going to buy the Polar Kraft Fontier 179WT its bigger and wider than the other boats in the same class and I really like their layout and design - now all that seems to do is pick the stupid color.
> 
> p.s. is it just me or does all the aluminum boat manufactures suck at console design compared the fiberglass boats that build fish finders into the console along with cool looking gauges and switch panels - just wondering?


Same with me. I've had several used boats and felt it was time for a new one. I think most brands these days are very good. When you see the one that's for you, you'll know it. I had a good time looking at all the different boats. I'm pretty much done fishing for the year so I've got all winter to get it set up for spring. Let us know what you get.


----------



## wallyguy (Mar 20, 2009)

A common misconception is that welded boats are stronger than riveted. Simply not true. More pleasing to the eye and perhaps a bit more hydrodynamic yes, but not stronger.


----------



## leadchuckr (Oct 28, 2011)

wallyguy said:


> A common misconception is that welded boats are stronger than riveted. Simply not true. More pleasing to the eye and perhaps a bit more hydrodynamic yes, but not stronger.


 Where did you get your onfo for this false statement

Here is some info about welding Vs. riveting on boats - welded manufactures use heavier metal .090 - .190 in there boats vs riveted manufactures use .069- .090 
the reason is that the welding process need to be thicker for the metal to join properly producing a 1/4 solid metal beed that keps water out compared to riveting process that uses tape between the two sheets of metal thats the only thing that keeps out the water not the rivet.

here is 2 other point to consider :
1. why to all the heavy gage alumiunm boats all weld there boats - Woolridge, Hewescraft, Alumaweld and so on - these boats are designed to run rocky rivers in the northwest - hardest conditions a boat can handle.

2. why would you put 500 hole in metal only to try and plug them afterwards with the hope that everyone of them got seal right to keep water out.

oh and if you use well the air plane industry rivets planes - well the last time I know they weren't trying to keep water out of them and if they leaked a little air it would sink.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

leadchuckr said:


> Where did you get your onfo for this false statement
> 
> Here is some info about welding Vs. riveting on boats - welded manufactures use heavier metal .090 - .190 in there boats vs riveted manufactures use .069- .090
> the reason is that the welding process need to be thicker for the metal to join properly producing a 1/4 solid metal beed that keps water out compared to riveting process that uses tape between the two sheets of metal thats the only thing that keeps out the water not the rivet.
> ...


 Very well put.. Any1 that has seen my boat in action has said.. noway that a riveted boat would handle running the river like that.


----------



## leadchuckr (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for the comment! just did a little homework on the subject and talk to the right people. know with that being said I am still going with the Polar Kraft ( riveted ) I no the welded boats are built tougher its just i am not hard on my boats at all and i really like the layout of that boat.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

You will be happy with the Polor Craft... Tehyare a greaat boat fo rthe money and I would consider them on my next purchase. I currently own a 17 Lund but would never buy another. Not that it is a bad boat, to the contrary, it has been an excellant investment for me, I could never ask for anything more. 

I looked at buying a new one a few months ago, although I choked on the price, the deal breaker was that all Lunds are now prepackaged with Lowarance electronics and come prepackaged with black engines. To remove the black engine and hang a Johnson or a Yamaha on the back was a $2500 upcharge for changing out the controls and a special order on the engine. Because Lund, Merc and Lowance are all owned by the same company, they are litterly forcing the packaged deals on the consumer and was not that way 8 years ago. 

my 2 cts

Mark


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Was looking at new boats last summer. Looked at every aluminum and most of the fiberglass options out there. I actually ended up deciding to buy an alumacraft. I chose not to buy any of the Brunswick boats (Lund, crestliner, Lowe, etc) because of quality. When looking at a Brunswick boat next to an alumacraft you can just see a difference. Lund used to be a quality.boat--when they were family owned like alumacraft. 

That being said, I ended up buying a used g3. It is a 2007 model yr (purchased in '08) 17.5' boat with a 150 hp yam 4 stroke, 8hp 4 stroke kicker, two gps/sonar graphs, big John otter boards and mast, minn Kota 80# thrust troller all with only 30 engine hours for 20k. Also has factory engine warranty until spring of 2013. 

I hadn't looked into g3 much until I found his boat. I bought it in August, took it out on the big lake a handful of times and on inland lakes maybe ten other times. I love the boat. It has two .10 thickness plates of aluminum (like alumacraft) and has the big rivets compared to lund's tiny ones. It is bone dry. Even after 5 hours in 4' waves on lk mi it still didnt spill a drop when I pulled the plug. 

After my brief ownership experience I would defiantly buy another g3. I really wanted a new boat but when I could save 15k and get a boat with almost two years of factory warranty on the motor I just couldn't pass. If you keep looking, there are some guys looking to unload nice boats for reasonable prices. 

Good luck it is an exciting time, I know. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rodz (Jul 22, 2009)

RavBowHunter said:


> Was looking at new boats last summer. Looked at every aluminum and most of the fiberglass options out there. I actually ended up deciding to buy an alumacraft. I chose not to buy any of the Brunswick boats (Lund, crestliner, Lowe, etc) because of quality. When looking at a Brunswick boat next to an alumacraft you can just see a difference. Lund used to be a quality.boat--when they were family owned like alumacraft.
> 
> That being said, I ended up buying a used g3. It is a 2007 model yr (purchased in '08) 17.5' boat with a 150 hp yam 4 stroke, 8hp 4 stroke kicker, two gps/sonar graphs, big John otter boards and mast, minn Kota 80# thrust troller all with only 30 engine hours for 20k. Also has factory engine warranty until spring of 2013.
> 
> ...


Now you're in trouble. There's a lot of Lund worshipers here. Sounds like you did good. There's several Alumacrafts around here and I haven't heard a bad word about them.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with Lund....before they were bought by Brunswick. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Lund, it was one of the the best boats (Tyhee) I have owned, but based on what is being shared here, with them being bought out, I will not consider the new ones. Would have loved one with a Yammy power system.
The worst thing about my Lund (and it wasnt bad) was the black thing hanging on the back. The boat never leaked and never left me stranded either. 

Now my welded Spectrum does leak, and I have no idea where, but it's good for a couple gallons after a day on the river or lake. But I cant complain for the price it does just fine.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

i've had 3 crestliners, 1 lowe,1 sea nymph,1 fisher, 3 starcrafts, 2 lunds,1 princecraft,2 alumacrafts in last quarter century. not a big difference in any of them.... crestys were wet, lund floors sponged,alumacraft was poorest built(fit n finish),fisher was poor to plane.ultracraft is a notch below...polarkraft i was always put off by the way they usurped cockpit area...g3 kinda scared me withy the large rivets they use....(figuring a few pop and u got a flood).if i was gonna buy alume again in 17 foot range i believe i would go starcraft starfish..........albeit no reason not to go glass with entry level fincraft to stratos to skeeter/ranger..you will probably find you can get a 17 foot fincraft..same equipment for less or the same you can get an alume...the glass ride,corner much better and no weld seams to crack or rivets to pop n leak......


----------

